# Spearing AJ, sheepshead, grey snapper video



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Went out on 5-11-11 to find nice calm seas and a whole lot of good fish. The amberjack were thick on the first site, most of them in the 25-30 inch range, but we saw a good sized fish in the mix. Of course, the endangered red snapper were plentiful and some approximately the size of a school bus. I stoned one 33" baby AJ, a sheepshead, and my buddy also put a nice headshot on a 37" AJ (his first AJ or big fish for that matter). 

Then on to the next site, where we saw a lot of good sized grey snapper. I line up the first snapper and then my scuba buddy's shark shield shocks me right in the face! :furious: On the raw video, you can actually hear it zap me... Once I shot my first snapper, we realized that we had no bag or stringer between the two of us :wallbash:. The first one fit nicely into my the zipper pockets of my BC, but couldn't zip up the second one all the way...The tail was hanging out just a bit. :laughing: With a bit less hesitation, I would have had a couple more big grey snapper. They were quick and smart, you can tell they've seen hungry divers before.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

man that aj u got just died on site haha. awesome shot


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

AWESOME video! What type of camera are you using???? Keep the videos coming.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks capt! It is a Go Pro HD, shot in 720P 60 frames per second with head strap mount.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Great video, and shooting! Thanks for sharing the experience. I've heard great things about the Go Pro HD you're using; they use it for all outdoor sports and get great pics. Did you get the H2O proof case from them too? Understand Best Buy carries the camera, but not sure about the dive case.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice shooting man!!!! Thanx for postin the vid!


----------

